# Can any one tell me what these wires went to?



## l3igl3ang (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi guys I have a 2011 sentra and I was working on the blower motor the other day and when I got done I noticed there some wires right next to the odb reader that's been cut! I have no idea what they go to or anything theres a red and black one coming out of it that's not cut but rest of them have been. below is a pic of them just lmk what u think of if u have some good pics of under the dash where these wires go that be awesome.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## l3igl3ang (Aug 5, 2012)

ok I found out what it was is goes to something called skypatrol gps tracking I'm wondering if its safe to cut the red and black wire and take out the gps


----------

